# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Nagły ostry ból brzucha + omdlenia.

## fargan

Witam. Moja znajoma od jakiegoś czasu boryka się z tym problemem. Nagle, bez żadnych wcześniejszych objawów dopada ją ostry ból brzucha i biegunka, ból jest tak silny, że mdleje. Dwa razy nieźle się przy tym potłukła, ostatnio komuś udało się ją podtrzymać. najgorsze jest to, że była już u kilku lekarzy i żaden nie wiedział co jej dolega.. Ginekologicznie, wg lekarza wszystko jest ok. Co może jej dolegać?

----------


## TomaszK

Skoro występuje ból i biegunka, problem będzie z jelitami, były badane? Mogą to być wzięcia, gazy się zbierają i nie wychodzą, proponuję lek zawierający symetykon.

----------

